# the start of a long slippery slope methinks....



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

new [to me, yesterday] Classic - and a 'loaner' grinder, both from GCGlasgow

.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

It's an enjoyable slope though!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Looking good...enjoy the journey.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Plenty or room on there for bigger 'stuff'


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe a home roaster will be next?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent. Hold onto your hat


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice. I like my Classic. maybe you might consider taking the panarello plastic attachment of and get used to steaming milk with just the bare tip. Or maybe you dont steam milk ! I dont know.

Bet your already enjoying better coffee


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Nice. I like my Classic. maybe you might consider taking the panarello plastic attachment of and get used to steaming milk with just the bare tip. Or maybe you dont steam milk ! I dont know.
> 
> Bet your already enjoying better coffee


thanks

i'll try with the plastic bit removed

beans on the left are SO much better

ground coffee - 2nd on left - now in bin............


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Have you got a blind basket and backflushing powder yet ?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Have you got a blind basket and backflushing powder yet ?


blind basket and Cafiza Powder ordered

i do have ''ecozone'' liquid 'cleaner & descaler' - an overnight treatment - but we have very soft water here and GCG said not to bother

PS - so soft that i have to add Sera Mineral Salt to the tap water for the tropical shrimp tank seen on the right


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Tropical Shrimp (if that's what's in the fish tank?) have a nice coffee landscape view.

Good times! 

Plus some sharp looking knives in case they step out of line, lol!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Good with the blind basket and cafiza,, i didnt get mine straight away and know only too well how important it is









I descaled my classic after 6 months of use and I use filtered water all the time. Nothing came out, think it was a waste of time, so GCG may be spot on there


----------



## titan_uk (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't think tropical shrimp will fit through a normal classic basket, you'll probably have to use the pressurised


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

yardbent said:


> PS - so soft that i have to add Sera Mineral Salt to the tap water for the tropical shrimp tank seen on the right


I know that pain. I have to buffer my tropical tank with a bit of the Sera stuff to avoid the pH fluctuating.

Using the Cafiza will do no harm, it will remove any crud, not just scale, and if the Classic was used (I'm sure it was?) who knows where it has lived in the past.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

risky said:


> I know that pain. I have to buffer my tropical tank with a bit of the Sera stuff to avoid the pH fluctuating.
> 
> Using the Cafiza will do no harm, it will remove any crud, not just scale, and if the Classic was used (I'm sure it was?) who knows where it has lived in the past.


talking of pain - 3 day power outage several winter ago - lost ALL my large community tank

CAFIZA - i'll gen up on the proceedure and run some through


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Nightmare scenario.

Re cafiza, don't use too much. It's surprising how little the dosage is and it can take a while to get it out of the system.


----------

